# Pressemeldung: Seenotretter bringen verletzten Angler sicher an Land



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

Pressemeldung








*Seenotretter bringen verletzten Angler sicher an Land​*
*Er ist gut vorbereitet: Rute, Rolle und ausreichend Köder hat ein passionierter Angler aus Hagen mit an Bord eines Angelkutters genommen – Vorfreude auf einen fangreichen Dorschtag in der Ostsee. Doch es kommt ganz anders: Der 57-Jährige stürzte am Mittwochmorgen, 15. März 2017, auf dem Kutter und verletzte sich dabei schwer im Gesicht. So endete sein Angel-Tag vorzeitig auf dem Seenotrettungskreuzer BREMEN der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS). Die Seenotretter aus Großenbrode übernahmen den Mann und brachten ihn sicher an Land.*

Die Seenotretter waren gerade beim Wachwechsel, als der Kapitän des Angelkutters „Silverland“ (Heimathafen: Burgstaaken) sie gegen 9.45 Uhr alarmierte: Ein Angler aus dem nordrhein-westfälischen Hagen benötigte nach einem Sturz dringend ärztliche Hilfe. Die Besatzung des Seenotrettungskreuzers BREMEN reagierte sofort: Sie nahm zwei Rettungsassistenten des Landrettungsdienstes an Bord und verließ ihren Liegeplatz in Großenbrode. Mit Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 23 Knoten (rund 43 km/h) lief die BREMEN dem Angelkutter entgegen.

Etwa vier Seemeilen (rund sieben Kilometer) südöstlich von Großenbrode trafen sich die beiden Schiffe. „Vor Ort sind wir bei der 27 Meter langen ‚Silverland‘ längsseits gegangen und haben den Mann übernommen“, berichtet Vormann Sven-Eric Carl. An Bord der BREMEN versorgten die Rettungsassistenten den 57-Jährigen medizinisch. Ein Rettungswagen brachte den Mann schließlich von Großenbrode aus ins Krankenhaus.

Zur Einsatzzeit herrschten im Revier westliche Winde der Stärke 6 (bis zu 49 km/h) und etwa ein Meter Seegang.

*Über die Seenotretter*
Die DGzRS ist zuständig für den maritimen Such- und Rettungsdienst in den deutschen Gebieten von Nord- und Ostsee. Zur Erfüllung ihrer Aufgaben hält sie rund 60 Seenotrettungskreuzer und -boote auf 54 Stationen zwischen Borkum im Westen und Usedom im Osten einsatzbereit – rund um die Uhr, bei jedem Wetter. Jahr für Jahr fahren die Seenotretter mehr als 2.000 Einsätze, koordiniert von der SEENOTLEITUNG BREMEN der DGzRS (MRCC = Maritime Rescue Co-ordination Centre). Die gesamte unabhängige und eigenverantwortliche Arbeit der Seenotretter wird ausschließlich durch freiwillige Zuwendungen finanziert, ohne Steuergelder. Seit Gründung der DGzRS 1865 haben ihre Besatzungen mehr als 84.000 Menschen aus Seenot gerettet oder drohenden Gefahren befreit. Schirmherr der Seenotretter ist der Bundespräsident.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Seenotretter bringen verletzten Angler sicher an Land*

Einmal mehr möchte ich darauf aufmerksam machen, dass es als Angler immer gut ist, den Seenotrettern zu spenden - besser als NABU, BUND oder PETA allemal:
https://spenden.seenotretter.de/


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Seenotretter bringen verletzten Angler sicher an Land*

http://www.wp.de/staedte/hagen/seen...ngt-angler-aus-hagen-an-land-id209960523.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Seenotretter bringen verletzten Angler sicher an Land*

...AUCH DU BRAUCHST SIE MAL IN DEINEM ANGLERLEBEN.....
jeder der ein schiff besitzt sollte mitglied werden und wenn es nur fördermitglied ist.


----------

